# GFK Boot leckt.



## Trickyfisher (2. April 2018)

Hi Kollegen, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Heute habe ich nach der Winterpause mein Boot wieder ins Wasser gelassen und nach einiger Zeit musste ich zu meinen entsetzen feststellen, das Wasser eingesickert war.
Ich habe dann den Boden wieder raus genommen, Alles trocken gewischt und schließlich zwei Stellen gefunden, wo Wasser einsickert.
Ein etwa Stecknadelkopf großes Loch genau an der Seite zwischen Boden und Bordwand und eine sozusagen "eingedrückte" Stelle von ca. 5 mm.
Es dringt zwar nicht viel Wasser ein aber doch stetig im ml Bereich. 
Daher die frage, was kann ich da machen, wie dichte ich das am besten ab?
Das Boot ist so eine GFK Fischer Zille ohne Aufbau oder Kabine, 4,5m lang, 1,3m breit.
Ich muss dazu sagen, es ist ein schon ziemlich abgenutztes, sicher an die 20 Jahre altes Boot, aber sonst noch recht gut in 
Schuss, ich möchte aber keinen zu großen Aufwand mehr betreiben, gibt es da eine "einfache" Möglichkeit, diese Löcher zu schließen und wenn ja, wie geh ich´s am besten an? 
Danke schon mal an Alle
TL
Johannes


----------



## hecq (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Hi, das kannst du ganz einfach mit Epoxidharz beheben. Da gibt es auch Reparatursets. Gib einfach mal bei google 'epoxidharz gfk boot' ein und du erhältst entsprechende Treffer. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Genau, schnapp dir son Reparaturset aus dem KFZ Bereich und mach das Loch damit zu.
Vorher anschleifen nicht vergessen und trocken sollte die Reparaturstelle schon sein.

Jürgen


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Ok, versteh ich das richtig, ich hol mir so ein Reparaturset, schleif ev. mit Schmirgelpapier die Stelle etwas aus und papp das dann drauf und dicht ist das Boot?
Oder muss ich da von beiden Seiten abdichten?


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Genau so ist es. Lass die Stelle aber erstmal bischen trocknen. Nicht dass du die Feuchtigkeit mit dann mit nem Harz und den Matten versiegelst.

Wir haben für unser GFK Boot damals für die Restauration hier bestellt:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/GFK-KOMPLET...SO-NPG-/152223877440?var=&hash=item691a52ccbe

Ich finde, das ist ne ganz andere Qualität als das Zeug im Baumarkt. Und günstiger ist es auch noch dazu.

Ich würde den Riss etc. nicht nur gerade eben so abdecken, sondern ruhig mehr anschleifen und großzügig drüber laminieren. Je mehr Fläche kontakt mit dem Harz hat, umso besser hält das. Dann schleifst du später mit nem Excenterschleifer drüber und lackierst. Fertig.


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

PS: Wenn du magst kannst du auf der Innenseite auch nen schmalen Streifen etc. einlassen und laminieren.  Schadet nicht!


----------



## mlkzander (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

ich würde die schale vor der rep wiegen.............

kann sein, dass sie auf dem müll besser aufgehoben ist, muss aber nicht sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Bei der Schadensgröße würde ich einfach zu Watertite Spachtel greifen, hält wie gift, gibt es in kleinen Packungsgrößen und dichtet stabil ab.  Gut ausschleifen und dann spachteln, von innen und außen. Das Loch zunächst mit einem Klebeband verschließen, nach dem Aushärten abziehen und von der anderen Seite verspachteln. 

Die anderen Vorgehensweisen finde ich auch absolut in Ordnung, nur ist der Spachtel für einen Laien gelingsicher.

edit: 





mlkzander schrieb:


> ich würde die schale vor der rep wiegen.............
> 
> kann sein, dass sie auf dem müll besser aufgehoben ist, muss aber nicht sein



Wenn es ausgeschäumt ist, auf jeden Fall erst mal wiegen. Dann wird es auch keine kleine Reparatur.


----------



## wobbler68 (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Hallo


Du siehst ja nur das Leck,Haarrisse sieht du kaum.
Wenn die kaputte Stelle 1x1 cm ist dann min. 15x15 cm darüber  laminieren und auch etwas größer grob anschleifen (20x20).
So über den Daumen, mehr schadet nicht.

So hat das  laminierte mehr Verbindung zur Fläche und hält besser.


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ich würde die schale vor der rep wiegen.............
> 
> kann sein, dass sie auf dem müll besser aufgehoben ist, muss aber nicht sein



Ok, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, was soll ich da wiegen?
Und wann soll ich was besser wegschmeißen?#c


----------



## Cerebellum (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Ich schätze es geht darum ob das Boot vielleicht ne Menge Wasser gezogen hat die jetzt im Laminat bzw. im Kunststoffschaum steckt. Das kriegt man wohl schlecht wieder raus.
Aber so genau kenne ich mich da nicht aus, mein Boot ist auch uralt, ist  dicht, hat aber Osmose.

Gruß von Kleinhirn


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Bei doppelschaligem, augeschäumten Rumpf..... Da zieht sich das Wasser schön rein und wirste nie wieder vollständig los.... Zumindest nicht mit verhältnismäßigen Mitteln und Aufwand.

In diesem Fall wäre es erforderlich die Innen- und Außenschale zu trennen, den Schaum zu entsorgen und dann neu aufbauen.....

Auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen das eingelaufene Wasser zu entfernen.... 

Und für einen guten Flicken sollten die Kanten geschäftet werden um eine größtmögliche Kontaktfläche zu bekommen erhalten


----------



## mlkzander (4. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

zum thema wiegen haben ja die andern alles gesagt,  
meistens lohnt die bastellei nicht, wenn das laminat der schale voll mit wasser ist, egal ob durch anfangs "unsichtbare" undichtigkeiten oder durch osmose, sollte man die schale entsorgen, alle bastelleien an sowas sind nur von mässigem erfolg und nicht dauerhaft, eine vollsanierung ist meist teurer als was neues, sowas machen nur gernebastlerichhabeesselbergemacht, alle die es gemacht haben und ehrlich waren, würden es nicht noch einmal tun....


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

Boote entsorgt man nicht - die stellt man bei 3bay rein


----------



## mlkzander (4. April 2018)

*AW: GFK Boot leckt.*

stimmt, ich vergas, das ist dann son schnäppchen für 200eier


----------

